# Found this guy on the patio this morning



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

He still had some life left. I hope he made it.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

It would seem that this is a type "Atlas Moth". 

8 Amazing Facts About the Atlas Moth

"*They Only Live for a Couple of Weeks*
The beautiful atlas moth only lives for about one to two weeks.1 Born without the ability to eat, the moths are unable to last any longer on the food reserves they store as caterpillars. With only enough time to mate and lay their eggs, these gentle giants preserve their energy, remaining as still as possible in their race against time."


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I had one of those this past week, too! It spent its final hours perched on a small tree in a pot I have on the back porch. I used the Naturalista website to find that it was probably a _Rothschildia orizaba_, the Orizaba silkmoth or Polilla cuatro espejos.

The thing that amazed me the most about it is that those four big triangles are not actually coloured; they are transparent! Hence the name “cuatro espejos”, I suppose.

All the Rothschildias have those four big shapes, though they have different colours ranging from reddish or yellowish brown to brown-gray.


----------

